# Double sided fleece blanket for a 5 yr old



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a five year old little girl in my family & I would like to make her one of those reversable fleece blankets.

Would 1 & 1/4 yards of fabric for each side be enough? I found the cutest Rapunzel fleece but it was the last that they had and it is 1 & 1/4 yards.
They had a lot of complimentary colors of fleece to use on the reverse side.
I'm just not sure 1 1/4 yards will be big enough.:Bawling: If I didn't make the long fringe, the blanket would be bigger but do you think that would look funny?
The fleece is 54 inches wide so the fabric would be 54 x 45.


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Maybe skip the fringe and finish the edges with a blanket stitch. I have done that before and it works well. The size should be big enough to snuggle up with. 
Good luck


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

I should have added that you can use a yarn that compliments both sides to do the blanket stitch.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=fleece%20blanket%20diy


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Unless you mean two very light fleece fabrics, I wouldn't use a second fleece. Finish the edge in some way and call it good. She will love it.


----------

